#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  نعم أنا أستطيع .... Yes I can...الموضوع المميز إبريل 2010

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

نعم أنا أستطيع .... ولكن هل أنت أيضا تستطيع  ؟!

أنتظروا التفاصيل والتى ستأتى تباعا  ولكن بعد أعرف ردود أفعالكم  تجاه هذا الموضوع !

فين إحنا من المانيا واليابان

نعم أنا أستطيع .... فلنخفف أزمة المرور فى القاهرة

----------


## اليمامة

*sure we can ..but where's the material..*
*هههههههههههه
دا فلاش باك يا دكتور؟؟
طيب فين الموضوع علشان نقول رأينا؟
لو كان على نستطيع!..انا عن نفسى جاوبت
وأنتظر....*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

why not ?

المهم يكون فيه عزيمه وإصرار

----------


## فراشة

ماقدرش أقرر إذا كنت أقدر أو لأ

إلا لما أعرف الأول

First, I have to know so that I can decide if I can or not

ــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> نعم أنا أستطيع .... ولكن هل أنت أيضا تستطيع  ؟!
> 
> أنتظروا التفاصيل والتى ستأتى تباعا  ولكن بعد أعرف ردود أفعالكم  تجاه هذا الموضوع !





> *sure we can ..but where's the material..*
> *هههههههههههه
> دا فلاش باك يا دكتور؟؟
> طيب فين الموضوع علشان نقول رأينا؟
> لو كان على نستطيع!..انا عن نفسى جاوبت
> وأنتظر....*





> why not ?
> 
> المهم يكون فيه عزيمه وإصرار





> ماقدرش أقرر إذا كنت أقدر أو لأ
> 
> إلا لما أعرف الأول
> 
> First, I have to know so that I can decide if I can or not
> 
> ــــــــــــــــــ





هل أنا ضللت الطريق ودخلت فى فصل فى مدرسة مختلطة بنات وصبيان ولم يحضر اليوم إلا 3 بنات وغاب الصبيان لأن الدرس بتاع النهارده صعب على الصبيان وبقية البنات ؟!


ولكن ما زالت الفرصة السانحة لمزيد من التفاعلات البناتى والصبيانى !

هذا مجرد رأى واحد من الناس !



المدرس الذى ضل الطريق ودخل المدرسة إياها !

----------


## M!sS Roro

افكووووووووووووووووووورس .. 

..  ::$:  .. 

وانته مدرس في مدرسة بنات فقط يا عموووو  :: 

وبانتظار الموضوع

----------


## nariman

*بقينا خمسة يا دكتور 

في الإنتظار 
*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*لا أستطيع لانى أستطيع*
* أقول  لا أستطيع*

*شكرا يادكتور على موضوع*
* لا.... استطيع*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

واخيرا حضر الاولاد يادكتور 

معلش الطريق زحمه بس

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> نعم أنا أستطيع .... ولكن هل أنت أيضا تستطيع  ؟!
> 
> أنتظروا التفاصيل والتى ستأتى تباعا  ولكن بعد أعرف ردود أفعالكم  تجاه هذا الموضوع !



طبعا أنا أستطيع لأن أنا صاحب الموضوع وأنا اللى حاتناقش مع أولادى وبناتى اللى أهتموا وحضروا ولسه أكيد الفصل حيستقبل غيرهم وبالذات اللى راحت عليهم نومه بعد سهرهم الليلة فى مشاهدة مباراة أولاد عم شحاته ضد أسود بريطانيا اللى كانت فى يوم من الأيام إمبراطورية لا تغيب عنها الشمس وحاليا لا ترى الشمس من كثرة الضباب !

خلى بالكم المناقشة ستكون بعد عرض الموضوع بالكامل وليس خلاله 




> *sure we can ..but where's the material..*
> *هههههههههههه
> دا فلاش باك يا دكتور؟؟
> طيب فين الموضوع علشان نقول رأينا؟
> لو كان على نستطيع!..انا عن نفسى جاوبت
> وأنتظر....*



  ::h:: عزيزتى اليمامة صدقتى فى قولك أنه فلاش باك 




> why not ?
> 
> المهم يكون فيه عزيمه وإصرار



  ::h:: عزيزتى أخت ضابط شرطة صدقتى لا بد أن يكون فى عزيمة وإصرار





> ماقدرش أقرر إذا كنت أقدر أو لأ
> 
> إلا لما أعرف الأول
> 
> First, I have to know so that I can decide if I can or not
> 
> ــــــــــــــــــ


 
  ::h:: عزيزتى فراشة أنا متأكد 100% إنك تستطيعين !





> افكووووووووووووووووووورس .. 
> 
> ..  .. 
> 
> وانته مدرس في مدرسة بنات فقط يا عموووو 
> 
> وبانتظار الموضوع



 ::h:: بصراحة عزيزتى ميس رورو أنا لم أدرس قبل كده للبنات ولكننى مدرب محترف مؤهل لتدريب المهندسين وكم ندمت لأننى لم أكن مدربا مثل المعلم حسن شحاته !




> *بقينا خمسة يا دكتور 
> 
> في الإنتظار 
> *



 ::h::  عزيزتى ناريمان  خمسه وخميسه وحصوه فى عين الى شافنا وماصلاش على النبى !





> *لا أستطيع لانى أستطيع*
> * أقول  لا أستطيع*
> 
> *شكرا يادكتور على موضوع*
> * لا.... استطيع*


  ::h:: عزيزتى  جوهرة مصر  حادى بادى سيدى محمد البغدادى ...*استطيع
إذا أنتى تستطيعين وهذا هو المطلوب 
*





> واخيرا حضر الاولاد يادكتور 
> 
> معلش الطريق زحمه بس



 ::h:: وهذا هو المطلوب عزيزى ابن مصر  ونأمل فى المزيد من هذا الصنف المتوفر فى مصر ويا ريت كل اللى قاعدين على القهاوى من غير شغل ولا مشغله يحصلونا قبل بداية الحصة الأولى والتى ستبدأ غدا بإذن الله


ولكن يا ريتكم   ::h:: يا أولادى ويا بناتى الشطار  ::h::  تفتكروا إحنا حانكلم عن إييه بالظبط مستعينين بأحداث هذا الموضوع وبكلمات دلالية جاءت فيه حتى الآن ....

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أستاذي العزيز دكتور جمال...
> حياك الله وبياك ، وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواك ..
> أحييك أستاذي على اختيارك الرائع لهذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع ...
> وأحييك مرة ثانية على طريقتك الشيقة في العرض ....
> وأستأذن سيادتكم في أن أبدي رأيا متواضعا في هذا الموضوع ... 
> 
> أستاذي الفاضل ...
> أنا وحدي لن أستطيع التغيير....
> وأنت وحدك لن تستطيع ...
> ...









> *معلومات عن رمضان الشهاوي*
> 
> الأسم الحقيقي رمضان نبيه الشهاوي 
> الجنسية مصر 
> تفاصيل أحب كل الناس في الله 
> البلدالمنصورة
>  الإهتمامات القراءة وكتابة الشعر
>  الوظيفة محامي حر 
> الجنسmale


أهلا ومرحبا بصديقى المحامى الحر 
*رمضان الشهاوي*

أبن المنصورة مسقط رأس أبى يرحمه الله

نظرا لأن هذا ميعاد إعادة شحنى فيكفينى أن أرحب بك اليوم


وإلى أن ألقاك غدا بإذن الله فعليك بتفحص مواضيعى العديدة فى أرشيف المنتدى والإنترنت
ويكفيك أن تكتب فى الجوجل سيرش
ما يلى:
جمال الشربينى الماء
جمال الشربينى الدخان
جمال الشربينى التغيير
جمال الشربينى المصرى اليوم
جمال الشربينى الحديد
جمال الشربينى مصرى
جمال الشربينى هندى
جمال الشربينى الشعب
جمال الشربينى الراعى
وبشرط أن يكون بحثك فى كل من الصور والويب
وتصبح على خير... :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أنا وحدي لن أستطيع التغيير....
>  وأنت وحدك لن تستطيع ...
>  ..



التغيير عزيزى المحامى الحر رمضان الشهاوي درجات  وأنواع فأنت وهو وهى تستطيعان تغيير ما بأنفسكم إذا تواجد من يرشدهم إلى  هذا التغيير المطلوب والنار من مستصغر الشرر والكسر والإنهيار يبدأ بشرخ  صغير ....وأمة "أقرأ" لديها المثل الأكبر والأعظم 
على هذا التغيير والذى بدأ بفرد واحد ألا وهو محمد الرسول الأمى  
وأعطيك مثلا عن إمكانية بدء عملية التغيير بواسطة فرد عادى  مثلى (راجع ما كتبته وما رسمته عن الإقلاع عن التدخين وحرمانية التدخين  وكيفية التخلص من هذه العادة القاتلة فى المنتدى وفى مساجد الله)  






> ماذا سنغير .... وكيف سنغير ؟؟!!
> أولا ماذا سنغير؟؟
> إذا كان المطلوب هو تغيير القيادة وفقط .. فهذا أمر لن يغير من الواقع شيئا  ..
>  فالكرسي له مفعول السحر في نفس من يعتليه .. وما هي إلا فترة قصيرة ويعود  الحال إلى ما كان عليه قبل التغيير ..
> وقديما قالوا : " يافرعون إيه فرعنك ؟؟! قال: ملقيتش حد يردني"..



بكلامك هذا عزيزى المحامى الحر رمضان الشهاوي تأكدت  تماما أنك لم تقرأ جيدا موضوعنا الحالى ولم تتطلع بالقدر الكافى على  ماكتبته فى الصحف المصرية وفى الإنترنت خلال الخمس سنوات الماضية




> وقديما قالوا : "  يافرعون إيه فرعنك ؟؟!  قال: ملقيتش حد يردني"..




هذا قول خاطئ   نحن لا نمت للفراعنه بأى صلة 



_سأواصل بإذن الله بعد فاصل قصير_

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*   فارق شاسع بين التغيير والفوضى 		*

 

نقلا عن قاعة القضايا السياسية

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## د. أمل

سيدى الفاضل .. " الدكتور جمال " ..

  لقد تفضلت بذكر الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم .. كمثال للتغيير الذى بدأ بفرد واحد ..
لكن رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم بدأ بالإعداد و التنشئة للقاعدة العامة للمجتمع الإسلامى أولاً .. 
حتى  الهجرة للمدينة المنورة .. سبقها الإعداد و التهيئة لمجتمع المسلمين ليتمكنوا من استقبال الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم و المهاجرين ..

و ما أقصده هنا .. هو أن التغيير يجب أن يكون فى الاتجاهين فى نفس الوقت .. حتى يكلل بالنجاح و الدوام ..
يعنى تغيير القيادة يصاحبه إذا لم يسبقه توعية لعامة الشعب أيضاً ..

----------


## رمضان الشهاوي

أستاذي الفاضل دكتور جمال الشربيني
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته...
بادئ ذي بدء ، أنا مازلت أحبو في عالم المعرفة ، وليس لدي من المدارك المعرفية ما يمكن أن أقارب به قامتك الثقافية الشاهقة ، ولدي من الشجاعة ما يجعلني أقرر أنني ما تواجدت هنا - في هذا المنتدى العبقري - إلا لأتعلم وأستزيد علما وإدراكا  يوما بعد الآخر  .... هذه واحدة.
والثانية هي أنني لم أكمل بعد حديثي وعرض رؤيتي المتواضعة للتغيير ، فلربما كانت هناك نقاط اتفاق في الرأي ..
وأختتم هذه المقدمة باعتذار شديد لتأخري في استكمال مداخلتي نظرا لطبيعة عملي التي لاتترك لي الوقت الكافي لأجلس فيه إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر للتواصل...
وأوضح فأقول : أنني حينما ذكرت في مداخلتي أنني وحدي لا أستطيع التغيير ، وأنك وحدك لاتستطيع التغيير ، لم يكن هذا انتقاصا من قدر الفرد  فما الشعب إلا مجموعة من الأفراد ، إنما أردت فقط أن أؤكد صدق القاعدة  "يد الله مع الجماعة" ....
واستكمل فأقول : إذا كنت قد حددت نوع التغيير المطلوب - كمرحلة أولى من التغيير-  وهو تغيير المفاهيم (الإعداد والتنشئة للقاعدة العامة للمجتمع .. كما قالت أختي الفاضلة Dawdaw) لخلق جيل يؤمن بثقافة الحق الذي لايضيع ووراءه مطالب .. يستطيع فعل التغيير والمحافظة على مكتسباته ...  فيبقى أن نحدد من الذي سيبدأ بالتغيير وكيف..  
وهنا يبرز دور النخبة من أصحاب الفكر المستنير من المثقفين - على اختلاف توجهاتهم الأيدلوجية - القادرين على التفاني في العطاء ، المؤمنين فعلا بقضية التغيير وحتميته...
فمما لاشك فيه أن أي فكر إنساني أو  نظرية تهدف في مجملها إلى صلاح المجتمع...
ومادام ذلك كذلك فما المانع أن يلتقي أصحاب هذا الفكر على كلمة التغيير طالما أن فيها صلاح المجتمع...
وليكن هذاالتغيير على محورين ، محور الفرد ومحور الجماعة..
فأما محور الفرد ....فينطلق من القاعدة التي ارساها سيد الخلق اجمعين صلى الله عليه وسلم  "كلكم راع وكلكم مسئو لعن رعيته"..
يستطيع كل فرد من هذه النخبة أن يكون قدوة في محيطه الذي يتحرك فيه - أولاده ، أقاربه ، أصحابه ، زملاء العمل ، مرؤوسيه ، من يأتمرون بأمره....إلخ - ويستطيع من خلال ذلك أن يكون مجموعة تؤمن بمفاهيم التغيير .... يعرف كل منهم حقوقه وواجباته ، ويدرك أن حقه لن يضيع مادام مطالبا به مستمرا وملحا في المطالبة به ... يعلم كل منهم أن الموظف المرتشي والتاجر الغشاش ...إلخ إذا ما أدرك أنه سينال عقابه لامحالة بفعل مطالة صاحب الحق بذلك ، سينتهي عن الخطأ...
ولا شك أن كل فرد من هذه المجموعة سيؤثر في غيره أيضا فيزداد عدد أفراد المجموعة يوما بعد يوم...
ثم على مستوى الجماعة ، إذا ما التقت كل مجموعة مع باقي المجموعات ليكونوا معا مجموعة أكبر تستطيع أن يكون لها كيان قانوني كبير في صورة حزب أو جمعية من جمعيات المجتمع المدني ، يلتف حولها مريدوها وتكون لها آلياتها ووسائل اتصالها بالمجتمع وتفاعلها مع قضاياه ، ودأبها الشديد على تناول السلبيات وإبرازها وتقديم البدائل والحلول ....
أعتقد - من وجهة نظري المتواضعة - أننا خلال فترة من الزمن ليست بالطويلة سنصل إلى ما ننشده من تغير للمفاهيم الذي هو أساس لتغيير شامل اجتماعي ، سياسي ، اقتصادي...
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أستاذي الفاضل دكتور جمال الشربيني
> سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته...
> بادئ ذي بدء ، أنا مازلت أحبو في عالم المعرفة ، وليس لدي من المدارك المعرفية ما يمكن أن أقارب به قامتك الثقافية الشاهقة ، ولدي من الشجاعة ما يجعلني أقرر أنني ما تواجدت هنا - في هذا المنتدى العبقري - إلا لأتعلم وأستزيد علما وإدراكا  يوما بعد الآخر  .... هذه واحدة.
> والثانية هي أنني لم أكمل بعد حديثي وعرض رؤيتي المتواضعة للتغيير ، فلربما كانت هناك نقاط اتفاق في الرأي ..
> وأختتم هذه المقدمة باعتذار شديد لتأخري في استكمال مداخلتي نظرا لطبيعة عملي التي لاتترك لي الوقت الكافي لأجلس فيه إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر للتواصل...
> وأوضح فأقول : أنني حينما ذكرت في مداخلتي أنني وحدي لا أستطيع التغيير ، وأنك وحدك لاتستطيع التغيير ، لم يكن هذا انتقاصا من قدر الفرد  فما الشعب إلا مجموعة من الأفراد ، إنما أردت فقط أن أؤكد صدق القاعدة  "يد الله مع الجماعة" ....
> واستكمل فأقول : إذا كنت قد حددت نوع التغيير المطلوب - كمرحلة أولى من التغيير-  وهو تغيير المفاهيم (الإعداد والتنشئة للقاعدة العامة للمجتمع .. كما قالت أختي الفاضلة Dawdaw) لخلق جيل يؤمن بثقافة الحق الذي لايضيع ووراءه مطالب .. يستطيع فعل التغيير والمحافظة على مكتسباته ...  فيبقى أن نحدد من الذي سيبدأ بالتغيير وكيف..  
> وهنا يبرز دور النخبة من أصحاب الفكر المستنير من المثقفين - على اختلاف توجهاتهم الأيدلوجية - القادرين على التفاني في العطاء ، المؤمنين فعلا بقضية التغيير وحتميته...
> فمما لاشك فيه أن أي فكر إنساني أو  نظرية تهدف في مجملها إلى صلاح المجتمع...
> ...



أخى العزيز رمضان الشهاوي
كلام لا يختلف عليه العاقلين أبداً
أنا عبرت عنه صباح اليوم بطريقة أخرى فى أحد المنتديات المصرية وجاء على النحو التالى:

  	اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عطر 					 
_ نعيب زماننا والعيب  فينا: كلما نظف «الحاج سمير» شارعه أحبطوه.. «كده كده هيتوسخ» 
كتب ياسمين القاضى ٩/ ٥/ ٢٠١٠ 


تصوير - عزة فضالى
الحاج سمير يروى تجربته  

كثرة اهتمامه  بالنظافة حول بيته، وسعيه إلى أن يعيش فى بيئة نظيفة، جعلا سكان المنطقة  يطلقون عليه لقب «العمدة»، فمع آذان الفجر يستيقظ سمير الشناوى ويذهب ليصلى  فى المسجد المجاور لمنزله فى شارع البلدية فى إمبابة، ثم يعود ليمسك  «مقشة» وخرطوم مياه ويبدأ فى تنظيف الشارع، وبعد أن ينتهى يجلس على الكرسى  الذى يضعه دائما أمام عقاره، ويتذكر أيام البطولات منذ كان محاربا فى  «أكتوبر ١٩٧٣».
٢٠ عاما مرت على الحاج سمير منذ خروجه  من الخدمة، على أمل أن يرتاح، لكنه مازال يناضل بحثا عن الراحة: «خرجت على  المعاش لأنى كنت تعبان وقلت أرتاح، لكن منين تيجى الراحة فى بيئة مش  نظيفة.. كل اللى عاوزه اعيش فى مكان نضيف آمن ولأن ده مش متوفر اضطريت  أوفره بمجهودى الشخصى». 
ب


================================================
وقيسوا عليها حاجات  كتير لازم تتغير فينا قبل أي شيء.. للمرة المليون بقول انا مش ضد التغيير  ولا بدافع عن مبارك .. مبارك خلاص اخد فرصته وضيعها لكن للأسف الناس كمان  عندها فرصة كل يوم انها تتغير لكن مش بتتغير ... مش عارفة بقى كسل  ولالامبالاة! الله اعلم .. الوعي اللي حاصل للشارع اليومين دول هو قلة  قليلة لاتمثل الشريحة الأكبر للبلد اللي اكثرها من عينة جيران الحاج سمير

_




عزيزتى  عطر
أديكى قولتيها بنفسك  وجبتى مثل حى وهو الحاج سمير اللى ساكن فى إمبابة وده يؤكد أن البطل الأكتوبرى  الحاج سمير لم يحال على المعاش والتقاعد برتبة اللواء أركان حرب البطل  الأكتوبرى الحاج سمير وإلا عندما  أحالوه على المعاش كانوا عينوه رئيس حى ولا رئيس مدينة ... أكيد البطل  الأكتوبرى الحاج سمير كان مجند فى  حرب أكتوبر وشهد إنتصارنا فى معركة العبور وتأثر بها ولما خرج على المعاش  كموظف غلبان بمعاش بسيط (مش معاش لواء متقاعد + معاش ولاء للنظام!) وأبتدأ  محاولة تغيير ذاتية فى الشارع الذى يسكنه وهذا شئ يشكر عليه ولكنه قوبل  باللامبلاة من جيرانه عادى جدا من ناس عاشوا سنين طويلة تحت حكم غائب عن  الوعى وريس يحكم منذ مايقرب من 30 عاما فى عهده تخلفنا عن دول مجهولة  الموقع والأسم ... شوفوى يا عزيزتى عطر أنتى بدون أن تدرى أعطيتينا الحل  الجذرى لمشاكل مصر المزمنه فى صورة البطل  الأكتوبرى الحاج سمير  بيحاول يغير (عمدة غير معين) فى  الشارع الذى يسكنه فى إمبابة يعنى بيقوم بدور راعى شارعهم ومصر محتاجه اللى  زى البطل   الأكتوبرى الحاج سمير ومش محتاجة بطل الضربة الجوية اللى أخذ فرصته 30  عاما تحت مظلة الطوارئ (تلك الحجة البايخة والمملة)! 

مصر محتاجة حاكم مدنى رشيد (راعى صالح) يقوم بدور البطل  الأكتوبرى الحاج سمير ...

الإصلاح والصلاح لا بد أن يكون طريق ذو إتجاهين طريق واحد من فوق لتحت  والتانى من تحت تحت لفوق ....إتجاه للراعى يصلح رعيته  والإتجاه التانى  للرعية تصلح من شأنها وتراقب راعيها وتشد من أزره وتصلح من إعوجاجه إن  إنعوج ...  

نعم لحاكم  مدنى رشيد ينتخبه الشعب...

ولا للحكام  العسكريين أنصاف الآلهة... 






     اقتباس:
نعيب زماننا  والعيب فينا:  كلما نظف «الحاج سمير» شارعه أحبطوه.. «كده كده هيتوسخ» 


عنوان ساذج وغلط
العيب مش فى الزمن
العيب فى حكامكم ورعاتكم

----------


## Lilywater

أحييك أخي على هذا الموضوع الإيجابي فما تقوله هو ركيزة تغيير الذات فينا و تغيير مجتمعاتنا. 
من السخرية أن نرى كيف يثور الشعب القرغيزي على رئيسه و يطيح بحكومته الفاسدة التي لم تدم غير 5 سنوات ضاربة عرض الحائط بالمصالح الأمريكية و الروسية و هي على حدود هذه الأخيرة...، في حين تعيش الشعوب العربية مقيدة من الأيدي إلى الفكر بأغلال الاستبداد دون أن يفكروا في الانتفاض و كسرها...
طريق التغيير يستوجب الإيمان به، و إن كنا نريد التغيير فالأولى أن نبدأ بذواتنا.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أحييك أخي على هذا الموضوع الإيجابي فما تقوله هو ركيزة تغيير الذات فينا و تغيير مجتمعاتنا. 
> من السخرية أن نرى كيف يثور الشعب القرغيزي على رئيسه و يطيح بحكومته الفاسدة التي لم تدم غير 5 سنوات ضاربة عرض الحائط بالمصالح الأمريكية و الروسية و هي على حدود هذه الأخيرة...، في حين تعيش الشعوب العربية مقيدة من الأيدي إلى الفكر بأغلال الاستبداد دون أن يفكروا في الانتفاض و كسرها...
> طريق التغيير يستوجب الإيمان به، و إن كنا نريد التغيير فالأولى أن نبدأ بذواتنا.


مرحبا عزيزتى Lilywater الأمريكية التركية الأصل

التغيير الذى أنادى به هو تغيير فى إتجاهين عكس بعض تغيير من فوق لتحت وتغيير من تحت لفوق
والتغيير التحتاوى الذاتى والفردى بطئ وغير مضمون لأنه سيصطدم ببيئة فوقية شرسة  رافضة ومعادية للتغيير الإيجابى 
التغيير ليصلح فى مصر يلزمه حاكم مصرى مدنى وليس عسكرى يحكم حكما رشيدا ينتخبه شعب مصرى بكل حرية ...حاكم رشيد يحب شعبه أكثر من حبه لنفسه ولأسرته وكرسى السلطة الذى يجلس عليه ....حاكم رشيد ينتخبه شعبه...حاكم رشيد يحارب الجهل والمرض والفساد والظلم بلا هوادة...حاكم رشيد يرضى ويقبل محاسبة الشعب له....حاكم رشيد يقبل بمبدأ تداول السلطة ...حاكم رشيد لا يورث الحكم لأبناءه من بعده....حاكم رشيد يقوم ويصلح بلا إبطاء...حاكم رشيد لا يستخدم قانون الطوارئ بصفة مستمرة .... حاكم رشيد يقبل بمبدأ الشورى ويرفض الفردية فى إتخاذ القرارات ... حاكم رشيد لا يفرق بين مسلم ومسيحى الكل سواسية فى رعايته.... هنا فقط سينصلح  ويتغير حال شعبه إلى الأفضل بإذن الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> محاضرةالأستاذ:  نور الدين احميمد ( مفتش الاجتماعيات في أكاديمية جهة تطوان – طنجة
> 
> 
> 
>   بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
>               الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين، وعلى آله وصحبه  أجمعين. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## اليمامة

*أستاذى العزيز /دكتور جمال
أسجل أعجابى بهذه المحاضرة القيمة والنقل الأكثر من رائع...أستفدت شخصياً منها كثيراً وخاصة انها قدمت علاقة وثيقة بين التربية وحقوق الإنسان فى الإسلام...عرفت تقريبًا سيدى أن الخلاص كما أنه فى أيدينا فبأيدينا أيضاً نجلب الشقاء والتعاسة لأنفسنا عندما نتخلى عن الإسلام منهجاً قدم لنا كل القوانين الآلهية والتى هى هبه ربانية ليست مشروطة ولا مستوحاه من قوة أو منظمة كما قال الدكتور الجليل فى محاضرته واتجهنا عوضاً عن ذلك وبجهالة إلى هذه المنظمات كأنها تقدم لنا الحلول السحرية وكأننا فوجئنا بها على طبق من ذهب فى حين أنها متأصلة فى ديننا بل هى عماده على الإطلاق..
إذن هو التعليم مجدداً يا دكتور جمال ودور المربى المفعل الذى يحسن الربط بين كل هذه المفاهيم وتقديم الإسلام كواقع تطبيقى وليس نظرى...عملية شاقة ولكنها تستحق...
أعتقد أننا لو تبنينا نفس فكرة التوعية بوجوب اداراك القائمين بإخلاص على الإصلاح بأهمية تربية النشأ على حقوق الإنسان فى الإسلام أو حتى عززنا جهودنا لنشر هذا المفهوم فى الوقت الحالى أعتقد سنضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد باعتبار أنها خطوة لسعى حثيث نحو تغيير ثقافى تنويرى للأفضل وبالتالى فهو تغيير نحو إستعادة هذه الحقوق المسلوبة ومن جهة أخرى إسترجاع الخطاب الإسلامى العالمى وتحسين صورة الإسلام بعد أن شوهها الأذى الذى أصابها فى السنوات الأخيرة..
- الحرية...هى القيمة المفقودة تماماً..والتى يساء استخدامها وتوظيفها غالباً أن وجدت..وهى عقبة فى طريق تحقيق هذه القيم النبيلة.
- العمل داخل قوالب تربوية قديمة ونظرية..فالتعليم يحتاج لحملة تطوير فى ضوء هذا التعريف الجديد للحقوق والواجبات تطبيقياً وليس نظرياً..عقول مرنة وحماس يسكن القلوب نحو التغيير.
- الإسلام  نفسه فى حاجة إلى الكثير من المحبة  الحقيقية وتطبيق مبادئه بحيث لا يكون إسلاماً حركياً فهذه المحبة المخلصة له تصنع طرقها ومسالكها فى الدفاع عن مبادئه والعمل بتطبيقاته...
أشكرك دكتور جمال مجدداً..ونقلت هذه المحاضرة عندى فهى وثيقة رائعة بالأدلة والحجج من المحتمل أن أنشرها بين طلابى ومن يهمنى أمرهم..والسلام.*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*كلاكيت تانى مرة: يا أهل أمبابة أنتخبونى لعضوية مجلس الشعب* 





كنت قد قابلت الأستاذ حسان حسان فى الأسبوع الماضى وهو يركب دراجته الكهربائية (صنع الصين) فى  شارع البطل أحمد عبد العزيز بالدقى وأنا متجها للمهندسين وكان يرتدى البدلة  والكرافته آخر شياكة وكرات الدم الحمراء تكاد تقفز من وجهه الضاحك دائما  وتحدثت معه  وعرفت أنه يحاول للمرة الثانية دخول مجلس الشورى وعندما سألته  لماذا كل هذه الشياكة فى هذا الجو شديد الحرارة فقال المظاهر مهمة والشعب  المصرى بيحب المظاهر ومش المهم المضمون .... وهاهى المصرى اليوم تنشر حكاية   الأستاذ حسان حسان:

 	اقتباس:

*الانتخابات  اشتغلت: مرشح يعلن عن برنامجه وهو «راكب بسكليتة»*

*                                                                          كتب                                                                     *                                                         عادل الدرجلى                                                                                                  ١٦/ ٥/ ٢٠١٠تصوير -   إبراهيم زايد
المرشح على دراجته 

للفت النظر إليه وكدعاية انتخابية،  استخدم حسان  محمد حسان، المرشح المستقل على مقعد العمال عن الدائرة  الثانية شمال  الجيزة فى انتخابات التجديد النصفى لمجلس الشورى دراجة فى  التجول داخل  الدائرة، التى تضم أحياء الدقى والعجوزة والوراق وإمبابة،  مبرراً هذه  الطريقة فى الدعاية الانتخابية بأنها: «وسيلة بسيطة وسريعة  وبتقربك من  الناخب».
وأضاف: «شفت رئيس وزراء الهند راكب (توك توك) أثناء حملته  الانتخابية،  وأيضاً نيلسون مانديلا كان يسير على قدميه، وفى ظل اختناق  المرور لم أجد  أفضل من الدراجة، خصوصاً إنى ماعنديش عربية».
طريقة  حسان فى الدعاية لاقت قبول عدد كبير من أبناء دائرته الذين عبروا عن   سعادتهم بوجود مرشحهم بينهم: «عايزين مرشح بسيط معندوش مصنع أو مزرعة  ويكون  معانا زيه كده».
المرشح لم يكتف باستخدام الدراجة، بل زاد على ذلك  بأن حمل ميكروفوناً وقال  فيه: «أنا حسان محمد حسان، موظف بنك الاستثمار  القومى، رشحت نفسى فى ٢٠٠٥  لمجلس الشعب، وفى ٢٠٠٧ لمجلس الشورى، ولم يوفقنى  الحظ بسبب التزوير، وأنا  عندى عزيمة وثقة وإرادة فى أن أواصل حتى ينتصر  الحق على الباطل»، وأكمل:  «التزوير جاى جاى، ونلغيه لو خرجنا، وأنا لا أدعى  الفقر، ولكننى رجل بسيط  وعندى فكر وثقافة».
لا يخشى حسان سوى تزوير  الانتخابات لصالح الحزب الوطنى، إذ يعتبره منافسه  الوحيد، رغم وجود ١٠  مرشحين آخرين من أحزاب مختلفة.. وقال حسان لـ«المصرى  اليوم»: «معنديش وعود  للناخبين، وكل ما أنفقه على الدعاية لا يزيد على ألف  جنيه، هى عبارة عن  كارت ٨ X ١٠ أصلى كمان مش عامل يفط، وباعتبر العجلة هى  اليافطة بتاعتى».


 


*ونصيحتى  للإستاذ حسان حسان الحكاية مش بالمظاهر الأهم هو المضمون
والدليل على كده هو الفقير الهندى المهاتما غاندى

*
*
حقا هناك فرق

عكس الأستاذ حسان حسان أنا أفضل التغيير بالمضمون ...أنا أفضل طريقة المهاتما غاندى
*

----------


## اليمامة

ههههههههه
عندك حق يا دكتور...برغم انها قصة تضحك إلا أنها موجزة للغاية وبتوضح تفكير معظم الشعب ..
رائعة هذه اللقطات الحية والقصص الحقيقية من الشارع المصرى..بهذه الطريقة يكون التغيير فعلاً فعال..
تحياتى وتقديرى..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohameddessouki 					 
> من هذه المميزات ان مصر فيها ناس زى حضرتك  دكتوراه فى الهندسة  شرفوها فى مجال العمل ....بيحبوها وبيغيروا  عليها.......بينقدوها بقسوة ليس كرها ولكنه غيرة على مكانتها  وعظمتها......عاوزينها فى السماء مش فى الوحل.....فبلد فيها هذه الناس فهى  تمتلك ميزة من ضمن ميزات اخرى سوف تجعلها تقوم من كبوتها ان شاء الله




ولكن للأسف اليد الواحدة لا يسمع تصفيقها وهاهى بوادر فشل رياح التغيير  الناعمة والهادئة التى هبت على مصر من ناحية النمسا توشك أن تنهار بحجة  غياب وسفر حامل رايتها الدكتور البرادعى وهذا أكد نظريتى أن مصر محتاجة  قائدا وطنيا مدنيا لقيادة التغيير الغير ناعم والغير هادئ 

تغيير من نوع يماثل تغيير فيديل كاسترو فى كوبا ولكن للأسف طوبوغرافية مصر  لا تماثل طوبوغرافية  كوبا 

ولكن بداية التغيير العاصف الذى يصلح لمصر هو مسيرة الملايين فى الصحارى  القريبة من كل مدينة وكل قرية فى توقيت واحد وبغير هذا الحل الجذرى - وكونه  جذريا لأنه تغيير بأيدينا وليس بأيدى الآخرين - فلتنسى مصر تماما أنها  ستقوم من كبوتها هذه التى طالت وباخت وشاطت !

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 





> *amak_77* 
>  الملف الشخصي  مشاهدة مشاركات المنتدى  رسالة خاصة  إضافة إلى قائمة الإتصال 
>  عضو صاحب بيت         
> 
> 
> تاريخ التسجيلFeb 2006الدولةفي اللا مكانالعمر33المشاركات3,325
> *لماذا تكون انت انت لماذا لا تسعى للتغيير* 
> 
> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته* 
> ...






منقول من أحد موضوعات الزميل العضو *amak_77*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

<b>



> *قال الله تعالى : " ..... إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ ....... " (الرعد-11)*
> 
> 
> أى أن الله لايغير عزا لقوم بذلة أو ذلا بعزة ، إلا أن يغير الناس من أعمالهم وواقع حياتهم . 
> المشكلة ياأخى هنا ، أن كثيرا من الناس لايعون أن الله تعالى يخاطب بتلك الكلمات قوما ولايخاطب بها آحادا من الناس أو أفرادا منهم . وصحيح أن الفرد هو أساس الجماعة ، وأن الجماعة عشيرة أو جزء منها ، وأن "القوم" لغةً واصطلاحا هم جماعة من الناس تجمعهم أعراف وتقاليد واحدة ، أو تجمعهم طموحات واحدة يقومون عليها ولها قومة رجل واحد ، كما يعنى اللفظ "قوم" أهل قرية أو بلدة واحدة ، وقد يعنى أهل بيت واحد بمعنى قوم رجل واحد أى أقاربه وعصبيته ومن يكونون بمنزلة أتباعه مثل "قوم موسى - " وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ فَتُوبُوا إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ .... (البقرة-54) ، ويقول المؤرخ المعروف جمال حمدان أن قوم موسى وصل عددهم إلى 600 ألف نسمة وقت الخروج من مصر كما تقول أسفارهم .  
> وعلى ماسبق فإن الآية الكريمة تخاطب "قوما" ولاتخاطب فردا ، كما أن الآية الكريمة لاتعنى أيضا أن الله لاينزل بأحد عقوبة إلا أن يتقدم منه ذنب أو معصية ، بل قد تنزل المصائب على فرد صالح بذنوب غيره وبمعصية قومه ، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد سُئل : أنهلك وفينا الصالحون ، قال : نعم إذا كثر الخبث .. ..  
> ولكن هل إذا صلح الفرد صلحت الجماعة والعشيرة والقوم .. أشك فى ذلك ، وأقول رغم أن هناك شيئا من الحقيقة الإجتماعية فى هذا القول ولكنه ليس هو كل الحقيقة من حيث مناقضته للخبرة وتجارب البشر والمجتمعات كمنهج للتفكير. فهل يجدى مع انتشار الفقر والبطالة وانعدام الإختيارات والفرص التى تسمح بمعيشة محتملة tolerable life أن يتمكن الفرد من إصلاح نفسه أساسا ، وإن تمكن فهل يمكن أن يؤدى ذلك آليا إلى صلاح باقى أفراد المجتمع ؟ .. 
> أشك فى ذلك لأن الفرد لايعيش منعزلا عن نظام مجتمعه ومناخه ، ويصبح من الواضح أن الأولوية هى فى 
> إصلاح المناخ أى إصلاح نظام المجتمع . ولن يحدث ذلك إلا انطلاقا من إرادة قوم اجتمعوا على نصرة الحق والتواصى به ، وذلك يتمشى أيضا مع المثل الشعبى : "من عاشر القوم أربعين يوم صار منهم " والأمثلة الشعبية هى خلاصة تجارب الشعوب ، فإن صلح القوم سوف تنتشر عدوى الإصلاح لكل المجتمع وينصلح بالتالى حال الشعب المصرى . إذن المشكلة ليست أبدا على مستوى الفرد ولن تكون .. ولايجب على الفاشلين من حكامنا أو المنافقين من أتباعهم إلقاء تبعة تخلف المجتمع وفساده على الإنسان المصرى كفرد ... 
> ...





مقتبس من أحد موضوعات المنتدى</b>

----------


## د. أمل

شكراً لك يا دكتور جمال على هذا الاقتباس الأكثر من رائع ..

لم أكن لأجد هذا الكلام البالغ الدقة لولا إقتباس حضرتك له ..

جزاك الله خيراً .. و بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شكراً لك يا دكتور جمال على هذا الاقتباس الأكثر من رائع ..
> 
> لم أكن لأجد هذا الكلام البالغ الدقة لولا إقتباس حضرتك له ..
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً .. و بارك الله فيك ..


أنا كهاوى جمع طوابع البريد ...أقتبس من كل موضوع له صلة بالتغيير وردة من هنا وزهرة من هناك نحو تحقيق هدفى وتكوين موسوعة عن التغيير والشكر لإقتباسى الأخير يعود للكاتب والمفكر أخى الفاضل المهندس عاطف هلال

----------


## د. أمل

معك الحق يا دكتور جمال ..

  بارك الله لنا فى صاحب الكلمات و صاحب الاقتباس ..

و جزاكما الله خيراً ..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*البرادعى: إذا حصلت على ٢٠ مليون توقيع ورفض النظام الانصياع  للإرادة الشعبية سيسقط خلال ٣ أيام*


* 																		كتب 																	* 													  مروان عبدالعزيز 												   											 ٢٠/ ٦/ ٢٠١٠

اعتبر الدكتور محمد  البرادعى، المدير السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، أن النظام يمثل  نصف فى المائة فقط من الشعب المصرى، وهى نسبة لا ترغب فى إحداث تغيير،  لأنها تبحث عن مصالحها، وتستمد قوتها من أجهزة الأمن، وتحتمى بها من  الغوغاء، وهم الشعب الذى لم يعد يستطيع التعبير عن مقته لخوفه على «لقمة  عيشه»، رغم أنه لا يستطيع أن يأكل أحياناً بسبب الشعور بالخوف الذى يزرعه  النظام فى قلوبنا عندما نطالب بحقوقنا.
وقال البرادعى، خلال لقائه  نحو ١٥٠ شاباً من طلاب الجامعات، وممثلين عن الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير فى  المحافظات، وممثلين عن الأحزاب، والحركات السياسية، فى منزل المحامى زياد  العليمى، مساء أمس الأول، إن المعارضة تتحمل جزءاً كبيراً من هذا الوضع  بسبب الخلاف الدائر بين صفوفها، وعدم قدرتها على العمل كفريق، بسبب اختلاف  الرؤى والمصالح، معتبراً أن ترشيح أى شخص من أحزاب المعارضة فى انتخابات  تجرى فى هذه الظروف، خيانة للإرادة الوطنية.
وطالب البرادعى، خلال  اللقاء، الذى فشل عقده فى النادى السويسرى، أو فندق سفير، بعد إلغاء أجهزة  الأمن حجز قاعتين كانتا مخصصتين لهذا الغرض، الأحزاب والقوى السياسية،  بمقاطعة الترشح فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب، والرئاسة المقبلتين، وليس مقاطعة  عملية الانتخاب فقط، ليصبح مرشح الحزب الوطنى بمفرده، وبالتالى لا يحصل  الحزب الوطنى على شرعيته المفقودة من خلال التظاهر بوجود ديمقراطية، تتمثل  فى حق الترشح، بينما يحصل فى الحقيقة على الأغلبية بالتزوير. 
ووجه  البرادعى حديثه إلى الشباب قائلاً: « أنتم الأمل فى المستقبل، وأنتم من  ستصنعون مستقبلكم بأيديكم، وأنا على أتم استعداد لأن أكون فى ظهركم، وأنتم  فى ظهرى لنصنع معاً مستقبلاً أفضل، وأنتم محور العمل الحقيقى لأنكم لا  تملكون أجندات خفية، وأجندتكم هى آمالكم وطموحاتكم، ولابد أن تنزعوا الخوف  من قلوبكم، وإذا كان النظام يعتقل المئات، فلن يستطيع اعتقال جيل بأكمله، 
وهناك  ٧٠ ألف مصرى كسروا حاجز الخوف فى ٣ شهور، ووقعوا على بيان (معا سنغير)،  وأوضحنا للنظام أن هناك بدائل فى مصر، وأنا أرحب بالعمل مع المسلم،  والقبطى، والمرأة، و الرجل، والإسلامى، واليسارى، طالما نعمل كلنا من أجل  مصلحة مصر وبأسلوب سلمى، لأن استخدام أساليب غير سلمية يؤدى بنا إلى مخاطر  لا نعلم عواقبها».
وأضاف البرادعى: «جمع التوقيعات ليس هو الطريق  الوحيد للتغيير، وإنما هناك العديد من الخطط والسيناريوهات الموضوعة، وأخرى  يتم دراستها، لكن لا يجب اتخاذ خطوة غير محسوبة حتى لا ترتد علينا، رغم  أننا يجب أن نمسك زمام المبادرة، وليس النظام، لكن الخطوة التى تلى  التوقيعات لن أفصح عنها الأن، لكن إذا حصلنا على ٢٠ مليون توقيع، فلن  يستطيع النظام البقاء، وإذا رفض الانصياع للإرادة الشعبية فلن يستمر أكثر  من ٣ أيام».
وشدد البرادعى على ضرورة وجود دور للنقابات فى التغيير،  معرباً عن دهشته من الانتفاضة التى قام بها المحامون بسبب مشكلة لأحدهم مع  وكيل نيابة، وقال: «إذا كان هناك ٤٥٠ ألف محام فى مصر لديهم مشكلة مع  النظام، فلماذا لا يطالبون بحقوقهم مثلما يطالبون بها من القضاة، 
والأزمة  الدائرة الآن بين القضاة والمحامين هى نتيجة التدنى الذى وصلت إليه الحال  فى مصر»، معرباً عن أسفه لغياب الرؤساء العرب عن المشهد السياسى، واختزال  منطقة الشرق الأوسط فى رئيس الوزراء التركى رجب طيب أردوغان، الذى أصبح  القائد الملهم للعرب.
وأوضح البرادعى أن الخلاف بينه وأعضاء جمعية  التغيير، هو خلاف حول الرؤى ووجهات النظر، ودخل البرادعى فى نقاش مع علاء  الخيام، منسق الجمعية فى البحيرة، الذى طالبه بالتركيز على قضية معينة  والنزول بها إلى الشارع والمحافظات للحصول على التأييد، فرد عليه بقوله:  «فى ظل حالة طوارئ لايمكن أن أخاطر بالنزول إلى الشارع، ومعى ٥٠ فرداً، لكن  فى حالة وجود ٣٠ ألف فرد على الأقل سأنزل بهم فى أى وقت».
وأعلن  البرادعى، فى اللقاء الذى احتفل فى نهايته بعيد ميلاده الـ ٦٨، بـ «تورتة»  كبيرة على شكل علم مصر، عن عزمه زيارة الإسكندرية الجمعة المقبل، للتضامن  مع أسرة الشاب خالد سعيد، الذى اتهمت أسرته الشرطة بقتله، والوقوف دقيقة  حداداً على روح ضحايا التعذيب، مشيراً إلى أن التعذيب أصبح أسلوباً متكرراً  فى مصر، معتبراً أن اللواء حبيب العادلى، وزير الداخلية، هو المسؤول عن  ذلك، وأن الضغط الشعبى هو الذى أدى إلى فتح التحقيقات مرة أخرى، وهو الذى  سيعيد حقوق خالد سعيد وكل المصريين .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

** *
أحبائى..
فى حدود رؤية  نظرى المتواضعة أن المواقع الإسترشادية والتشاورية سواءا  كانت بحثية أو  نخبوية أو حتى شعبية لم تعد تكفى وتفى بحاجة هذا الوطن إلى  جهدأبنائه  المخلصين الواعين المهتمين .، حيث أنها تعد فى بعض المراحل  وللبعض هنا  وهناك ((فرض كفاية)) إذا قام بها البعض سقطت عن الباقين كحال  المتفاعلين  والمشاركين فى هذا الحراك السياسى .،* *ونظرا لعدم الكفاية من هذا وذاك  أصبح الأمر فى المشاركة قبل  المساندة والدعم ((فرض عين )) على مصرى ومصرية  .، وأصبح لايجوز ولا يحل  لكائن من كان أن يترك موقع متفاعل ومشارك تنظيمى  أو حتى تنسيقى فى أى كيان  وحركة ضيقا من ملاحقات هنا وهناك إما بتساؤلات  ملحة للتسريع والتعجيل أو  حتى تساؤلات مشككة ومنفرة كما لايجوز ولا يحل أن  يكون هذا الترك ضيقا من أى  ملاحقات أخرى إما أمنية أو حتى هجومية من  رجالات النظام .، ولم يبقى لى  إلا لوم نفسى قبل الجميع على جلوسنا ننتظر  ونتسائل عن الكيف للإصلاح  والتغيير من هذا الحزب أو تلك الحركة أو هذه  الجمعية ونحن بعيدين عن جوهر  المشاركة وتقديم المساندة والدعم .أ و حتى  تشجيعا قبل نقدا وتقريعا .،وألوم  معنا كل القوى الداعية للإصلاح والتغيير  على عدم المصارحة والمكاشفة معنا  بما نستطيعه معا جمعا أو طرحا وحتى قسمة  وضربا فى كل مناحى ومراحل وتحركات  الإصلاح والتغيير .، ولهذا كان ندائى  دوما ...*
 *تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء نتعاون جميعا فيما اتفقنا  عليه ويعذر  بعضنا بعضا فيما اختلفنا فيه ..لنسير سويا فى طريق الإصلاح  والتغيير دون  أنانية ونرجسية فكرية وتجرع كأس الفرقة والتشرذم حتى الثمالة  .، ليس  العبرة فينا بمن علم وسبق ولكن العبرة بمن عرف فلزم وصدق .، ولا  تضيع  جهودنا فى سجالات ومناقشات بين من بدأ بالضيق من اللوم والعتاب ومن  ضاق  بسؤال الأحباب.، لأننا جميعا ملومين وجميعا مقصرين.، ولهذا أكتب   أيضا....*
* ألا لعنة الله على كل   المــــــــواليســــــــــــين ...!!!*
* فى أيامنا النحسات هذه  التى إستمرأ فيها البعض عيش المذلة والهوان فى ظل  نظام ينعم بالإستبداد  السياسى ، والفساد الإدارى والإقتصادى ، وانحدار  أخلاقى وسلوكى .، والغريب  أنهم فى الغالب وفى كثير من الأوقات وفى  المنتديات نجدهم يتوجهون بل يصنفون  على أنهم من معارضى هذا النظام ،وأنهم  داعين للإصلاح والتغيير لايقبلون كل  هذا الفساد ويضيقون زرعا بهذا  الإستبداد .، غير أن لسان الحال وتعابير  المقال منهم تنطق عليهم بغير هذا  التوجه وتبعدهم عن هذا التصنيف بل ويكاد  يحسبون على مايدعون له كرها ومنه  يضيقون .، إذ يبدون ليسوا فقط قانطين أو  يائسين بل مواليســــــــــين ،  ويلعبون لعبة القط والفار أو عسكر وحرامية  مع هذا النظام والأنكى والمؤسف  أنهم يتبادلون معه الأدوار .، خاصة إذا  تعلّق الأمر بفرد أو جماعة وحركة  أو حزب إستبقت إلى أمر لعله يفلح فى تبنى  مطالب الإصلاح والتغيير .،  وليسوا هم فى مقدمة الصفــــــــوف أو إليهم  ينسب السبـــــق وينالون  المدح والثناء .، والذى يدعوا للحيرة بل والخروج  عن الشعور والدعاء على كل  المواليســــــــــين بل وحينا على هذا الفرد أو  تلك الحركات والجماعات  والأحزاب ... أنه ربما تجدهم كانوا تبع هذا الفرد  يلتفون خلفه ويدعمونه  ويساندونه ،كنخب فكرية ومثقفة إعلامية أو صحفية وحتى  باحثين وأساتذة  جامعيين أو من داخل هذه الجماعة أو الحركة أو الحزب غير أن  فاتهم ما سبقهم  إليه ، وعزّ عليهم أن يحدث هذا الأمر فيفقدون مقاعدهم  ومكاسبهم من سوق  المعارضة للنظام من جهة ، ومن جهة أخرى يفقدون ما يتحصلون  عليه من فتات  يرمى إليهم بفضل موالستهم"نفاقا أو تدليسا" طواعية طمعا ورغبة  فى نيله  كحافز إيجابى ، أوموالستهم سلبا "خوفا وكرها " فيدفعون ثمن  مواقفهم  إنتقاصا من مكاسبهم أو انتقاصا لحالهم فى حرياتهم المزعومة،  فينقلبون على  ما كانوا فيه ويدعـــــــــون إليه.، ويكونون مماثلين لحال  النظام حين  يستبق كل دعاة الإصلاح والتغيير لينادى هو الآخر بهذا الإصلاح  والتغيير  وكأنى به أو بهم بهذا اللص الذى استبق من ينادى عليه "إمسك  حــــــــرامى"  فيجاهروينادى بفجاجة بل ببجاحة هو الآخر "إمسك  حـــــــــرامى".، بل  ونجدهم أشد وطأة وأكثر جرأة فى هذه البجاحة والفجاجة  فى الهدم والتشويش  والتسفيه والتحقير من حال المستبقين أكثر من حال النظام  الفاسد المستبد  المتمثل فى الحكومة والحزب والموالين له ،*
* ولست أملك  كمواطن ليس فقط مراقب بل منخرط فى هذا الحراك ومتفاعلا معه بما  أستطيع  بإنكار هذا الفساد والإستبداد .، وتأييد كل المطالبين بمطالب  الإصلاح  والتغيير بقلبى ولسانى إلا أن أقول ..*
*ألا لعنة الله على كل   المــــــــواليســــــــــــين ...قبل لعنته على كل المـــــــــوالين   والمنتفعــــــــين من هذا الإستبداد والفساد والإهمال والعجز الذى يحكمنا   به هذا النظام متمثلا فى الحزب الوطنى وحكوماته المتعاقبة على مدار ثلاثة   عقـــــــــــــــــــــود !!!* 

من صندوق بريدي

----------


## د. أمل

أستاذى العزيز الغالى الدكتور جمال ..

 أخشى أن اليأس قد بدأ يتسرب إلى نفسى من الدكتور البرادعى ..

 و يبدو أن من قال أن بعده عن مصر سيكون عائقاً لفهم الأوضاع الداخلية .. كان محقاً ..

إنه يعتمد على أن النظام عنده دم و من الممكن أن يسقط بمجرد مطالبة الشعب بذلك ..

لقد شاهدت دقائق من اجتماعه مع المصريين فى لندن على قناة الحوار .. و ضرب مثلاً للديمقراطية بالهند و كيف استطاع أكثر من 300 مليون فقير حافى أن يسقط حكومتين لأن الإصلاح لم يصل إليه ..
لكنه أضاف على الفور فى حديثه أن ديمقراطية هذه الحكومات هى التى مكنت الشعب من إسقاطها ..

 و ما أقلقنى أنه قال لو سألنى أحدكم ما هى "plan B" سأقول ليس عندى "plan B" و أريد أن يكون التغيير سلمياً ..

 هو مش الواحد لازم يعمل خطط بديلة فى الظروف دى ولا إيه ؟
نفسى الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير تعمل خطة بديلة أو بمعنى أصح يشوفوا بديل للبرادعى فى حالة فشل خطته الوحيدة ..

  تحياتى و تقديرى ..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

شوفوا الناس في عدن بتفكر إزاي 






> ثورتنا بحاجة إلى.. جيفارا كوبا، غاندي  الهند، ومهاتير ماليزيا!!! الجزء 3
>  
> 
> 
> 
> *صدى عدن /   خاص   /  بقلم : ابو مهيب  /  21  / 03  / 2010 *  
>  في المقاليين  حاولت التطرق إلى الكتابة عن  معنى الثورة، و كذا دلالة تسمية ثورتنا السملية، بالثورة الخضراء، هذه  الثورة التي نطمح أن نستعيد من خلالها كل ما سلب منا، وعلى رأسهم أمَنا  الحبيبة، وعاصمتنا الأبدية الأزلية... عدن، وبعدها حاولت التطرق في الجزاء  الثاني  إلى الرجل الأول" جيفارا" الذي ارئ أن ثورتنا الخضراء بحاجة إلى من  هم أمثاله، أي أن ثورتنا الخضراء بحاجة إلى كل جيفار الجنوب القادمون لا  محالة.
> 
>  وهنا أن شاء الله.. سوف أحاول أن أتطرق إلى  الرجل الثاني ، التي أرى أن ثورتنا بحاجة ماسة إلى هم من أمثآله، نعم أن  ثورتنا الخضراء بحاجة ماسة إلى كل رجل مثل الأب الروحي للثورة الهندية "  الأب غاندي"، هذا الرجل الذي عندما تنظر إلى صورته عن كثب ينتابك شعور غريب  جداً جداً، نعم ينتابك هذا الشعور الغريب، وكذا عندما تحاول التحديق في  عينية التي تراها من خلف نظارته الدائرية الشكل، ترى أن هذه العينين تريد  أن تخبرك بشئ، أو بعبارة أخرى أن توحي إليك بالكثير من الأشياء، نعم أنها  تريد أن تقول لك شيئ ما، نعم أنها توحي لك بهدوء الكثير.
> ...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الرصيف المصري إلي أين* 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcGH-WMdnQU&hd=1
_يا ناس يا هوووو عاوزين رصيف نمشى عليه

هاتوا حلولكم ومقترحاتكم 
لأن السيارات في شوارع القاهرة الكبري
أشتكت لطوب الأرض
من مزاحمة المارة
لهم في عرض الشارع القاهري
والمارة بيقولوا هاتونا رصيف 
وبكده حتنساب الحركة المرورية
كما تنساب المياه من الحنفيات

_

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

للعلم الفيلم ده من صناعتي صوت وصورة وسيناريو ومونتاج وكله من تغيير وتعديل وتعليم نفسي بنفسي وكله راجع للمبادئ الأساسية التي أكتسبتها علي مر السنين وهي الأساس القوي والمتين لكل ما أملكه حاليا من تنوع وتعدد في المهارات والتي أنميها دائما بالقراءة والإطلاع والتجربة والخطأ غير ناسيين الأهم وهو الإرادة القوية وعدم الإستسلام لليأس والإكتئاب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أستاذى العزيز الغالى الدكتور جمال ..
> 
>  أخشى أن اليأس قد بدأ يتسرب إلى نفسى من الدكتور البرادعى ..
> 
>  و يبدو أن من قال أن بعده عن مصر سيكون عائقاً لفهم الأوضاع الداخلية .. كان محقاً ..
> 
> إنه يعتمد على أن النظام عنده دم و من الممكن أن يسقط بمجرد مطالبة الشعب بذلك ..
> 
> لقد شاهدت دقائق من اجتماعه مع المصريين فى لندن على قناة الحوار .. و ضرب مثلاً للديمقراطية بالهند و كيف استطاع أكثر من 300 مليون فقير حافى أن يسقط حكومتين لأن الإصلاح لم يصل إليه ..
> ...


 ::h:: عزيزتي داو داو
البرادعي بالنسبة لي مجرد رمز للتغيير  ويكفيه حاليا الخطة  A
 ذات المطالب السبعة وإذا فشلت خطته ففشلها سيكون مرجعه
إلي الشعب المصرى الخائف نتيجة لوقوعه تحت حكم عسكري بوليسي
دام ٥٨ عاما عندئذ فلتكن الخطة B  أعدها هو أو أعدها من سيتسلم
منه راية التغيير الأمر سيان المهم هو دوران عجلة التغيير بإستمرار

 



البرادعى هو رمز للتغيير 
البرادعى مجرد عود كبريت و الشطاطة هي الشعب
والنار يلزمها عود الكبريت والشطاطة  الصالحة والغير منتهية الإستعمال
وإذا الشعب مازالت صلاحيته سارية
فعود الكبريت حيجيب نار
والمشكلة هنا هي  في الشطاطة 
حتي لو جبتوا  لها علبة مليانه عيدان كبريت
ولا عود منهم حيجيب نار
وعلي رأي يوسف بك وهبي
شرف البت زي عود الكبريت يولع ويجيب نار  مره واحده


__
_حزروا فزروا يا شطار مين من التلات  عيدان كبريت هو البرادعي ؟!_


A

----------


## د. أمل

عزيزى الفاضل  " الدكتور جمال " ..
  ربنا يطمنك يا دكتور جمال .. أتمنى نجاح الخطة A ..
    صحيح الدكتور البرادعى بالنسبة لى أيضاً رمز .. لكن كنت أتمنى رمز بإشعال ذاتى أفضل .. 

 شكراً على الرد ..
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عزيزى الفاضل  " الدكتور جمال " ..
>   ربنا يطمنك يا دكتور جمال .. أتمنى نجاح الخطة A ..
>     صحيح الدكتور البرادعى بالنسبة لى أيضاً رمز .. لكن كنت أتمنى رمز بإشعال ذاتى أفضل .. 
> 
>  شكراً على الرد ..


 لابد من التضحية ونكران الذات 
الجرآئر لتنال إستقلالها من فرنسا ضحت بمليون ونصف شهيد
بينما مصز طوال فترة إحنلال فترة الإنجليز هل يمكنك أن تقول لي كم كان عدد  شهدائنا
بخلاف عدد شهدائنا في مذبحة دنشواي 
وللأسف برغم الإحتلال البريطاني كان الإنسان المصري من أصول تركية يضرب أخيه الفلاح المصري
بالكرباج 
ومرت السنين لنستبدل الإحتلال البريطاني بإحتلال مصري لمصر ونستبدل الكرباج بالهراوة الكهربية
للأمن المركزي والتعذيب حتي الموت بواسطة الشرطة المصرية

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

إذا كان غاندى إستطاع أن يفعلها 
فنحن أيضا نستطيع أن نفعلها   
Yes we can

----------

